# Jack The Pumpkin King



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

You did a great job!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa, nicely done. Looks awesome. 
Do you plan on lighting it for nighttime viewing?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Love love love!!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, I love it! It looks very clean and bright.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Amazing! Great job -- I love it. 
--JaCk


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

JaCk said:


> Amazing! Great job -- I love it.
> --JaCk


Oooooh, you got approval from Jack himself! High praise if you ask me! 

You did a great job, do another and send it to me, thanks!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome! Love it!


----------



## BooBaby30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks so much! It was hours of painting and I still need to add more glow paint. Here he is at night with the blacklight.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

Really nice I plan on doing cut outs next year. Quick question can you take a picture of the back to see how your supporting it. Also what was the materials you used like wood thickness, paint and did you seal the wood after you finished. Thanks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------

